

NSA director Keith Alexander to speak at hacker conference in Las Vegas - esalazar
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/11/nsa-director-black-hat-hackers-defcon

======
pdq

      Alexander has been confirmed to address Black Hat
      since mid-May, before the Guardian and the Washington
      Post, relying on leaks from ex-NSA contractor Edward
      Snowden, revealed widespread NSA surveillance on
      Americans' phone records and the online habits of persons
      the NSA believes to be non-Americans living outside the
      US.
    

Alexander will certainly not be keynoting with all the public scrutiny on him
and the NSA now...

